# Need Off road gearing help please



## SC10nut (Jun 3, 2012)

I need help setting up gearing for my slash 2wd. I just started racing off road At a local Indoor track with pure hard packed red clay. I am running JCONCEPT BAR CODES GREEN soft compound as every one else, yet they hook and book and I still fight for traction. Backing off the slipper does not help Does any one have any suggestions? BTW I am Running brushless Side winder system and 7.4 30 c Lipos. Any Help would be Greatly Appriciated. Thank You.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Most offroad tracks where I have run my Slash the 19 pinion and 90 spur is a good gearing. Gearing shouldn't cause a loss of traction. If you have tried adjusting the slipper are you certain the drive train is free and nothing is bound up (like a bearing). Describe how the truck reacts and maybe we can help more. Also what motor are you using?


----------



## SC10nut (Jun 3, 2012)

I am running Sidewinder SV2 w/ 4600kv, I just reuilt the truck and all componets are new.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Do you know what inserts the others have used in their tires?


----------



## SC10nut (Jun 3, 2012)

The green soft compound same as myself. I just cant get the wheel spin down.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

SC10nut said:


> The green soft compound same as myself. I just cant get the wheel spin down.


No, he means the inserts, not the compound of the tires. You're talking about the Plex, correct?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, I am asking about the insert inside the tire. Did you have this issue before you rebuilt the truck? If it hooked up before rebuild, then something isn't correct. Having new parts is great as long as reassembly was done correctly. 

Have you talked with any of the local drivers? At our track we are always willing to help anyone who is having problems.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

SC10nut said:


> I need help setting up gearing for my slash 2wd. I just started racing off road At a local Indoor track with pure hard packed red clay. I am running JCONCEPT BAR CODES GREEN soft compound as every one else, yet they hook and book and I still fight for traction. Backing off the slipper does not help Does any one have any suggestions? BTW I am Running brushless Side winder system and 7.4 30 c Lipos. Any Help would be Greatly Appriciated. Thank You.


add some weight over the rear wheels. Then you have to go by gearing with respect to temperature. another thing you might have to acquiesce to is; some drivers, just have more experience. Still, It's more than driving, a lot of the time. If you're driving to your program and your a really good driver; your program better be good too.


----------

